# Whats a good diet for my 4 inch baby tiger oscar



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

i currently have him in a 30 long until i get a 55 gallon which will prob be before july and so far ive been feeding him cichlid pellets earthworms,bugs i find around the house, and sometimes meal worms.. is this ok? *c/p*


----------



## Mystique (Jun 12, 2008)

:fish-in-bowl:



plecosrawesome said:


> i currently have him in a 30 long until i get a 55 gallon which will prob be before july and so far ive been feeding him cichlid pellets earthworms,bugs i find around the house, and sometimes meal worms.. is this ok? *c/p*[/QUOTE
> frozen brine, fresh shrimp...I wouldn't feed the meal worms. Live food is always good too...guppies
> Becky


----------

